# Buying white goods



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello 

We are just returning to the expat forum as after deciding to move to Cyprus in 2007 and starting out on the road to buying our new home we have only recently sold our house here in the UK (due to the global financial crisis) and can finally realise our dream.

Our new house is in Pegeia and has been waiting for us for over 12mths and we have our keys now and plan to move over towards the end of September.

Can anyone advise on the best place to buy our white goods? We have seen one or 2 shops in Paphos but they seem quite expensive.

Any ideas? We look forward to meeting new friends and hope for some in our area.

Allen & Su


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I had a recommendation for The Central in Kofinou. I know it's quite far from Paphos but apparently they are huge - like a warehouse and are open on Sundays as well. In the cities they have stores called Andreas Charalambous. I have not been yet so I cannot tell you about the prices, but don't expect to find anything inexpensive in Cyprus.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

If you have chance buy your white goods tv s etc in the uk and send them over you will save a small fortune !!!!


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

philly said:


> If you have chance buy your white goods tv s etc in the uk and send them over you will save a small fortune !!!!


Hi. thanks for taking the time to reply! We understood that TV's from the UK didn't work and that you needed a tropical fridge?:


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I had a recommendation for The Central in Kofinou. I know it's quite far from Paphos but apparently they are huge - like a warehouse and are open on Sundays as well. In the cities they have stores called Andreas Charalambous. I have not been yet so I cannot tell you about the prices, but don't expect to find anything inexpensive in Cyprus.


Thanks for the info! Will bear that one in mind


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Su Dawes said:


> Hi. thanks for taking the time to reply! We understood that TV's from the UK didn't work and that you needed a tropical fridge?:


British TVs work here without any problem. 
When you think of the fact that the temps in the Uk (especially the South ) can go fairly high in a good summer I would have thought the fridges will also cope here OK.
I know of several people who have brought fridges over with them and never had any problems.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> British TVs work here without any problem.
> When you think of the fact that the temps in the Uk (especially the South ) can go fairly high in a good summer I would have thought the fridges will also cope here OK.
> I know of several people who have brought fridges over with them and never had any problems.



That's great news. We were obviously given duff info. We will most definitely buy in the UK now and ship out.

Many thanks


----------

